# RecipeDB - Dark Mild



## manticle

Dark Mild  Ale - English Dark Mild  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes PLEASE NOTE: Unavailable from the drop down menu are various malts and various brands. The actual grist is:3kg Simpsons Maris otter150g Dingemans aromatic150g Dingemans biscuit250g Simpsons heritage crystal 70-80L100g Simpsons chocolate30g Simpsons roast barleyVarious UK brands like Thomas Fawcett will work fine as subs for simpsons and the biscuit could be subbed with Briess Victory malt.Made 3 of these now, each with a different yeast. This grist is really smooth, nutty and full of flavour. You can smash pints without it smashing you.Mash:TEMP: 69/72/78TIME: 30/10/10Could be done as a single infusion but the above is a very easy process for me and the brewday is very quick.Adjust water/mash pH with Calcium Chloride if necessary and if your chloride levels are not too high. With Melbourne water I add about 3-4g each to mash and boil.So far I have used Wyeast 1099 (Whitbread), 1469 (West Yorkshire) and 1187 (Ringwood). Very happy with the performance of each.Actual FG is closer to 1015-1016 with that mash schedule.This beer does not require long conditioning times. I bottle condition. If you were kegging, you could have this in a keg within a week and not be rushing things. I cold condition for about 2-3 days. Brewday is super easy (especially as I usually do complicated step mashes) so you can knock one of these out and get something else mashing very easily   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Malt    0.25 kg Bairds Dark Crystal    0.15 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt    0.03 kg TF Roasted Barley       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      18 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 60mins)    10 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1187 - Ringwood Ale         18L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.041 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 24.5 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 3.76%   Colour 42 EBC   Batch Size 18L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## Fatgodzilla

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Dark Mild




100kg of chocolate? Typo error. Looks simple though. Long boil?


----------



## manticle

You got in too quick Fatz. Recipe should read better now.

Moved house a couple of months ago and had Tripel, Scottish wee heavy and doppelbock as my available beer so I thought I'd try and counter the mammoths with a UK mild at something under 4%.

Really enjoying how easy they are to make and drink.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

manticle said:


> You got in too quick Fatz. ..



that's what all the women say!

I like what i see - I'll give it a crack soon!


----------



## [email protected]

Link seems broken?


----------



## manticle

Added a direct link in the first post.

Unavailability of ingredients is not the only thing wrong with the PLEASE UPGRADE Recipe DB


----------



## doon

Going to brew this today or tomorrow looks like a nice easy recipe cheers


----------



## mje1980

A warning, brewing milds is a slippery slope. You will find it hard to brew anything else once you start. I haven't brewed a bitter for bloody ages hahaha. Did a double yesterday. Im now like the junkie slumped on the concrete next to the gutter, off in a dreamy state, happy i have my fix haha


Must get some more biscuit malt. I reckon Wey abbey would also go very well in a mild. Must get more Abbey malt.


----------



## seamad

My xmas guests have cleaned out my kegs so need some quick keg fillers. This looks perfect.
Dont have the aromatic but think i might sub some abbey malt ?
Have some slants of west yorky and london III, not sure which one, might toss a coin.


----------



## doon

My mild with 1272 has come out pretty damn awesome. Brewed it at 18 so no real esters etc. Love it will do again probably with 1469 as its another favourite yeast


----------



## manticle

Funny you should say that. I'm down to the last few of these with 1469. Up until recently it has been my least favourite version (love 1469 in pales and bitters) but the last few days it has really come into its own.

1099 and 1187 were ready to go very quickly, 1469 might need an extra week or so of conditioning to really hit its straps.

Glad yours worked with the 1272 doon. Really happy with this recipe. Could tweak for southern UK brown easily enough too.


----------



## seamad

Thanks Mants for the recipe, from grain to glass in 7 days and lovely.
Was going to sub abbey for aromatic but on brew day found twas out of abbey too so used a remnant of melanoiden. Used EKG and didn't have enough of that so late addition ended up half fuggles. Used 1318 and great malty flavour, and at 3.3% it's the best lower alcohol beer I've made to date.
Cheers
Sean


----------



## Rodfa

I'm about to try this one. Can someone tell me the boil times and hop additions (amounts & times). Still can't access the Recipe DB at the moment. Doing this as a biab and no chill.


----------



## manticle

I'll have a look when I get home. Don't worry about adjusting for no- chill. I NC and brew as stated. Hop additions are Challenger, 6.5% aa at 60 and 10. 10g @10 but I've forgotten the 60 min amount.

Glad you liked it seamad. Knocking another one out with 1187 tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## chunckious

I did a Mild with 1968 Wyest ESB. After 4 days in the keg it has a soapy taste that's masking the after taste of the malt.
Fermented out in 5 days then did a D rest at 22 for 2 days. some American forums are saying this yeast needs to condition a couple in the keg.


----------



## manticle

manticle said:


> I'll have a look when I get home. Don't worry about adjusting for no- chill. I NC and brew as stated. Hop additions are Challenger, 6.5% aa at 60 and 10. 10g @10 but I've forgotten the 60 min amount. Glad you liked it seamad. Knocking another one out with 1187 tonight or tomorrow.



18g @ 60
10g @ 10


----------



## Rodfa

Thanks I'll be giving this a crack tomorrow


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Just done a mild. different recipe (less types) and use both 1469 and 1187 in a 50L batch.
3 days and it just about ready to transfer to a keg, tastes good and looking forward to a few off the hand pump.
Nev


----------



## manticle

What's your recipe Nev?

Just draining second sparge to my keggle now for my second 1187 (and 5th go at this in around 2 months). I've not brewed a recipe this frequently ever.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Just working off the recipe sheet now as I dont have the PC fired up to give % but this is for 50L @ 1036 -77% efficiency

BB Ale 6.45 KG
Bairds Med Crystal 0.85 KG
TF Choc 0.3 KG
Wey Cara Aroma 0.3 KG

Mash 68-72-MO 77C
Will try 69C next time.

Hop

Styrian @60min
Fuggles @25min
[email protected] 20min
[email protected] flame out + 5 min to cool.

Yeast 1469 + 1187

Got to add the 2011 Fuggles I have are best I have ever smelt, going to do this again but all Fuggles, also planning an all Fuggles English IPA , :icon_drool2:
Nev


----------



## manticle

Knocking one out again today.


----------



## lukiferj

What yeast this time manticle? Going to try one with 1469 this weekend. Looking for a tasty house mild and this looks the goods.


----------



## manticle

1469 today.

I found 1469 needed a tiny bit more age than the other 2 (1187 and 1099) but was fantastic.

It's a young beer best drunk fresh and stored cool once carbonated so by age, I mean an extra week.


----------



## lukiferj

Thanks mate. Can't wait to taste this one.


----------



## mahonya1

A bit off topic........ but what do people consider the difference between a dark mild and southern english brown or are they basically the same? I have a SEB fermenting grain bill of;

Maris Otter 82%
Dark Crystal 11%
Wheat 4.5%
Black 2.5%

OG 1040
FG 1011ish

mashed at 67C

IBU @ 20 with single Willamette addition at 60min

Fermenting @20C with WYeast ESB 1968.


----------



## MetalDan

I'm looking to brew up a dark mild in the next few days, whats the reason behind the short mash times mentioned in these posts? Does it create a fuller bodied beer or similar?


----------

